

Untapped opportunity in personal finance. Where do I find a tech co-founder? - takeaction

Hey guys,<p>I specialize in biz dev and seeking a technical co-founder to build out this untapped market.<p>Thoughts?<p>Thanks!
======
tait
Takeaction,

Your username was created 1/2 hour ago. You have one submission and one
comment, so I can't but guess that you might be fairly new.

If so, you might be unaware that you will be fighting an uphill battle. The
gist of posts and comments I've seen hare are that great ideas are not the
hard part, that there are lots of great ideas around, and implementation is
the hard part.

I have seen several "I have this great idea hook me up with a programmer"
posts and one "I am a great programmer hook me up with an idea" post. That one
was a sarcastic joke.

~~~
dmix
Yep, big uphill battle. Theres a million of these posts and I don't see any
effort to make you stand out. Saying you are "Biz dev + have a big idea" is
really not going to cut it.

------
sritch
A little more about the idea would be helpful. What are you looking for?

~~~
takeaction
Hey, I'm looking for an experienced developer, designer to bring this idea to
beta. The closest competitor would be mint.com but even then, they missed this
target.

Are you a developer?

~~~
kls
Vagueness will get you no where with this crowd. You may want to read the
following: [http://www.humbledmba.com/please-please-please-stop-
asking-h...](http://www.humbledmba.com/please-please-please-stop-asking-how-
to-find) . My intention is not to be rude but I think you need to understand
the context of what you are asking. You will not find what you are looking for
here, nor are you attacking the problem with the right strategy, as such you
are setting yourself up for failure.

